# Brought down from within:



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

A friend sent this article and it does make some really good points! Read and think about it!

Huma Abedi Weiner

Through all the talk about Anthony
Weiner we have mostly listened to jokes about his
private parts and his name. His wife was often
mentioned as a victim to his online tomfoolery.

Today I want to talk about his wife, Huma Abedin
Weiner. In 1996, while Bill Clinton was
president, he and Hillary met Huma while on a trip
to Saudi Arabia . It was unclear what transpired,
but she ended up in Washington DC with close ties
to the Clintons . We now know she is Secretary
State Hillary Clinton's deputy Chief of Staff.
This is a very sensitive position so we would
think Huma was well vetted. Huma Abedin
Weiner is a devout Muslim. Her brother, Hassan,
works at the Oxford Center for Islamic Studies
(OCIS) at Oxford University . He has close ties
with the Muslim Brotherhood. The Egyptian Al-Azhar
University, is well known for a curriculum that
encourages extremism and terrorism, and is active
in establishing links with OCIS. Huma's
mother is co-founder of the Dar El-Hekma women's
college in Saudi Arabia, which has close ties to
the Muslim Sisterhood, the female version of the
Muslim Brotherhood. The Muslim Sisterhood is also
known as International Women's Organization (IWO). 
We watched in Egypt as the left sided
with the Muslim Brotherhood to take over the
country. We are watching the same thing in Libya ,
only this time we have sent American forces to
help the very same people we are fighting in
Afghanistan and Iraq . The left, no matter
whether it's from America or Europe, defends the
Muslims at all cost, while making Israel out to
always be the bad guy. We are fighting Islamic
extremists, and their biggest allies are sitting
inside our own government, the Democratic Party. 
With Huma Abedin Weiner having access to so much
classified material, the radicals know our every
move. I have written in the past asking why
we have not experienced any major terrorist
attacks. I now know the answer. The y have no need
to destroy or attack what they are taking over
from within. The Islamic radicals learned from
history when Nikita Sergeyevich Khrushchev, the
former head of the Soviet Union, said that the
communist would take over the USA from within, not
with weapons. The left is using our schools and
televisions to slowly, methodically give over our
country to the radical Islamists, who are also the
radical left. You can't turn on the
liberal media television today without hearing how
bad Christianity is, while they defend Islam. 
America, we are at war, and the enemy is not
across an ocean, it lies within our own borders. 
About one-third of the illegals crossing our
borders are OTM's (Other Than Mexicans); they are
from countries like Iran , Jordan , Syria , and
many other southwest Asian countries. We have to
protect our borders and the American Christian way
of life. Call yourself a Democrat or a
Republican, call yourself white, black, red,
yellow, or what ever color, it doesn't matter
because when the radical Islamists take over our
government like they are trying to do now, you can
kiss your Christian way of life goodbye.

The 4th of July is coming up soon. There was a
time that Independence Day really meant something
to the people of America ; it is time we get back
to our Constitutional root values and thank the
Almighty God that we are FREE. Many a good
soldiers fought and died for our freedom; lets
make them proud of us for a change.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> We now know she is Secretary
> State Hillary Clinton's deputy Chief of Staff.


I think old Huma is a lot closer than that to Hillary, and on a very personal basis.


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

very well said. I have said all along. the pres is muslium and they have told america many times if they cant beat us in war they will take us out from within.

he takes office and breaks america. largest national debt ever. 
he gives to islam and takes from all else. 
he works not for us but them. and all of his staff do to.

so no they dont need to attack us when they already run america.

and the killing of one of his won was only a planned sacrifice to get him reelected. which I hope america wakes up and kicks all of them to the sand.

We are already out numbered with all of the illegals.

now they are about to completely get rid of christianity. 
even though it will never leave the hearts of the american people they will do away with all of them first.

just as their karan states kill all infidells.

which will be their end result.

so we had better wake up very quick. there is not much time left until it will/may be too late.


----------



## Gillbilly (Mar 21, 2007)

Wow,wow.All I can say is wow.Could not even begin to talk on this.I will ask though,hows that theory workin for Khrushev?Plainsman,I expected a little better from you  .


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I will ask though,hows that theory workin for Khrushev?


It's taking a little to long, so for Khrusheve it didn't work that well, but the plan is still coming together.


----------



## Gillbilly (Mar 21, 2007)

Well you know the vodka kinda slows a guy down.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Gillbilly said:


> Well you know the vodka kinda slows a guy down.


I would guess so. Gillbilly I may have misjudged you from the smoking the big fat blunt comment. I don't consider the rules pertinent when addressing a criminal and since drugs are against the law I was a little put out. You caught me in a very serious mood at that time, and I have experienced those very comments from liberals so I took it serious. Give me a hint with a smiley face or something next time. :thumb:


----------



## Gillbilly (Mar 21, 2007)

Not a problem,I appreciate willingness to let your opinion be known even if your wrong.   This is one of those grain of salt moments.


----------

